
Challenge Incredicat Can You Beat the Thinking Cat? - pplonski86
Https://incredicat.com
======
ColinWright
So I got through lots of questions, and now it's just saying "Are you thinking
of X" endlessly.

I guess it doesn't know the thing I'm thinking of. I guess I win. Sort of.

Do I get a prize?

------
masonic
I beat it with "hashtag".

